# Felling FUBAR situation



## effigy (Sep 14, 2021)

this was a 3 trunk tree, i dropped the first 2 with no problems, but late in the day i made a mistake on the third, my back cut is a ittle too much above the gapped-face cut, the tree is a little bit of a leaner, and that lean is towards the house 15 feet away.

Any advice on how to proceed to remedy this situation?


----------



## NorthernMaverick (Sep 14, 2021)

Find a rope or cable and get it hooked to a anchor of some kind. Preferably something that can pull (pickup, tractor etc.) If not, a come a long may work depending on size. Good luck with it, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## old CB (Sep 14, 2021)

Your cuts, sorry to say, broadcast your lack of experience.

Also, if you have a rope pulling the tree . . . what need do you have for wedges?


----------



## J D (Sep 14, 2021)

I agree, tie it to as big a vehicle as you have as high up as you practically can. Also anchor the vehicle so that it can't move backwards. Ensure your rope is longer than the tree! Put tension on rope & keep driving the wedges.
For future reference you need to work on your notches


----------



## rabbit box (Sep 14, 2021)

You may wrap a chain around the the part where you started your back cut and finish your back cut correctly. You may also go where your wrong back cut and put in another notch. I do not know without being there. Rope and rope pressure is good idea. Rope needs to be sixty percent up the tree. Go slow and be safe.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 14, 2021)

Leave that rope set and get another rope set higher, the tree isn't going anywhere, just breathe. Get some tension on a higher rope and then bring it on over as you finish your cut... your back cut is too high but as long as you pull it past the cg you will be ok.


----------



## J D (Sep 14, 2021)

Be wary of pulling too hard on it as although this type of tree isn't prone to it you may still cause it to barber-chair (ie don't be standing behind it when putting tension on the rope)


----------



## effigy (Sep 14, 2021)

NorthernMaverick said:


> Find a rope or cable and get it hooked to a anchor of some kind. Preferably something that can pull (pickup, tractor etc.) If not, a come a long may work depending on size. Good luck with it, and let us know how it turns out.


currently have a come along, and two 3ft ground anchors.... but it seems the middle ground anchor is not secure


old CB said:


> Your cuts, sorry to say, broadcast your lack of experience.
> 
> Also, if you have a rope pulling the tree . . . what need do you have for wedges?


considering this is literally only the 3rd tree i've tried to cut down im not surprised. my cuts may lack experience but the other 2 trees dropped exactly where i pointed them



TheJollyLogger said:


> Leave that rope set and get another rope set higher, the tree isn't going anywhere, just breathe. Get some tension on a higher rope and then bring it on over as you finish your cut... your cock cut is too high but as long as you pull it past the cg you will be ok.


Was hoping I could use the wedges and the come along to get the tree over the center of gravity as you describe and get it to fall but things are obviously not going according to plan...

To make it worse the saw just doesn't want to eat the wood (despite being brand new...), even with a new chain it still doesn't seem to want to eat the wood the way it should be...


EDIT: the anchors have a 3,500-lb holding capacity, but it seems the ground it was secured into may not be solid enough.... not sure...


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 14, 2021)

That tree is barely 20 feet tall, if the house is 15 feet away, go ahead and finish the cut... and then put your saw up on ebay...


----------



## effigy (Sep 14, 2021)

TheJollyLogger said:


> That tree is barely 20 feet tall, if the house is 15 feet away, go ahead and finish the cut... and then put your saw up on ebay...


putting the saw up for sale afterwards was pretty much the plan, this was just a home improvement project and every place i called in town wanted multiple thousands of dollars...

if i finish that cut through the hinge won't i lose complete control of the fall direction?


----------



## Mr. K (Sep 14, 2021)

effigy said:


> putting the saw up for sale afterwards was pretty much the plan, this was just a home improvement project and every place i called in town wanted multiple thousands of dollars...
> 
> if i finish that cut through the hinge won't i lose complete control of the fall direction?


It doesn't matter too much as long as you have an escape route planned before you start cutting and you don't run with the saw.


----------



## Mr. K (Sep 14, 2021)

Just don't let that tree hit you.


----------



## NorthernMaverick (Sep 14, 2021)

Is the tree still standing? Curious minds want to know. I'm half inclined to think this is a joke, as that white post in the pic looks insanely ridiculous. I doubt anyone would charge several thousand to take out those trees, unless there is some hazard not shown in the pics.


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Sep 14, 2021)

Why are you doing such a complicated cut on a simple tree? I'd have cut a standard notch, bored it, set 2 wedges, cut my strap, pounded on the wedges a little and ate a sammich... 

You have a rope in it, pull it over, wedge it over, whatever but don't leave a compromised tree where it could hurt someone.


----------



## effigy (Sep 14, 2021)

NorthernMaverick said:


> Is the tree still standing? Curious minds want to know. I'm half inclined to think this is a joke, as that white post in the pic looks insanely ridiculous. I doubt anyone would charge several thousand to take out those trees, unless there is some hazard not shown in the pics.


100% absolute truth, i contacted a handful of companies in town and because the tree had 3 trunks they all bid it as 3 trees... the bids ranged from $1500 to $1800, and those prices did not include grinding the stump. the only hazard is the house is 14ft away and the lot is on a 3 foot raised hill above the road...

the tree is still standing, took the photos before it got dark.
the plan for tomorrow is to relocate both anchors to where the anchor with the pulley is, then use them both with the come along, tighten it as much as possible, finish the cut. I suspect the rope & anchor will allow the tree to fall mostly in the correct direction.


----------



## effigy (Sep 14, 2021)

Tigwelder83 said:


> Why are you doing such a complicated cut on a simple tree? I'd have cut a standard notch, bored it, set 2 wedges, cut my strap, pounded on the wedges a little and ate a sammich...
> 
> You have a rope in it, pull it over, wedge it over, whatever but don't leave a compromised tree where it could hurt someone.


was attempting to wedge it over but it just seems to not want to go... it's close but close isn't enough... it was the end of the day i was tired, i ****ed up and my back cut is too high...


----------



## NorthernMaverick (Sep 14, 2021)

Good luck then. Hope all goes well for you. You may want to watch some timber felling safety classes for the future, or find someone locally who can show you some better ways to take down a tree. I honestly hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Sep 14, 2021)

effigy said:


> 100% absolute truth, i contacted a handful of companies in town and because the tree had 3 trunks they all bid it as 3 trees... the bids ranged from $1500 to $1800, and those prices did not include grinding the stump. the only hazard is the house is 14ft away and the lot is on a 3 foot raised hill above the road...
> 
> the tree is still standing, took the photos before it got dark.
> the plan for tomorrow is to relocate both anchors to where the anchor with the pulley is, then use them both with the come along, tighten it as much as possible, finish the cut. I suspect the rope & anchor will allow the tree to fall mostly in the correct





effigy said:


> was attempting to wedge it over but it just seems to not want to go... it's close but close isn't enough... it was the end of the day i was tired, i ****ed up and my back cut is too high...


The reason why your wedging isn't working is you have no real place for the wedge to work / hinge wood. If you raise your notch to match your back cut, and cut in a slight Humboldt style notch, leave yourself about a 1.5" of hinge, that wedge will do the trick


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Sep 14, 2021)

That's the cut you need to rectify your situation, and the lower cut angle doesn't really matter, it should meet your horizontal cut though.


----------



## Mr. K (Sep 15, 2021)

effigy said:


> was attempting to wedge it over but it just seems to not want to go... it's close but close isn't enough... it was the end of the day i was tired, i ****ed up and my back cut is too high...


Ok, now you gotta show us how it went, that's part of the deal, haha


----------



## NorthernMaverick (Sep 16, 2021)

My guess is its a joke, or the guy had it hit the house. Otherwise why post everything up to this point and then quit. Didn't look like a hard tree to begin with. But then I guess that's what youtube fail videos are made of.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 17, 2021)

Or the tree fell into the house ripped out the "anchors" and impaled the op.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 18, 2021)

Tip when felling.
I top off the gas and oil, sharpen the chain before the felling. Once I commit to knotching and back cutting game over I don’t stop, till she’s on the ground. I do a text book knotch and back cut.


----------



## J D (Sep 18, 2021)

So assuming that the barrel is now on the ground (which ever way it fell)... If I had been asked to deal with it I likely would've cleaned up the notch & made a bore cut as indicated in red (being very careful not to cut up past the back cut).


Assuming it was done properly can anyone see any reason that would be a bad idea?
To the OP, I'm not advocating this as if the cut wasn't made just right it would only further complicate things.


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 18, 2021)

When I first started felling large red oak trees I was in a hurry, it’s the last tree to make the load. I rushed made the back cut too deep, the wind picked up across the top of the tree spun it on the stump, dropped it after a 180 degree turn. That first beer tasted great. That was over 40 years ago.


----------



## square1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Tigwelder83 said:


> raise your notch


^^^ this, where the notch is isn't going to work


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 18, 2021)

J D said:


> So assuming that the barrel is now on the ground (which ever way it fell)... If I had been asked to deal with it I likely would've cleaned up the notch & made a bore cut as indicated in red (being very careful not to cut up past the back cut).
> View attachment 930071
> 
> Assuming it was done properly can anyone see any reason that would be a bad idea?
> To the OP, I'm not advocating this as if the cut wasn't made just right it would only further complicate things.


Very good chance of getting the saw ripped out of your hands, he just needs to raise the notch.


----------



## effigy (Sep 23, 2021)

I got all three trunks to drop exactly where i pointed them to. Reading to attain knowledge goes a long way when you have exactly zero experience beforehand, and you wonderful people gave me fantastic advice when I encountered the back cut problem I created when exhausted. Thank you all very much, I am truly grateful!
Oh, and for those interested, those trees were topped as part of the new roof being put on a handful of years ago.

Rigging equipment I used:








Auger-Style Anchors


Auger-Style Anchors are great for securing large, heavy-duty items like temporary structures, tarps, trailers, bike racks and more. 10-gauge helical flights cut through the soil 4"D for every 360° turn for easy installation and removal. 30"L x 4"-dia. 10" Flighting - 2,800-lb. holding capacity...




gemplers.com












Maasdam Rope Puller Kit


The Maasdam Rope Puller Kit is great for pulling trees, logs, vehicles, and other heavy items. Made in the USA.




www.treestuff.com












Samson Pro-Master 1/2" Rigging Rope


Pro-Master 1/2" from Samson is a tough, durable, 3-strand rigging rope. It remains firm, round, and flexible with use. It has a soft hand with excellent lock-grip and knot-holding capabilitie




www.treestuff.com






https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077N4VNS9/


shackles


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XSHRZ4V


pulley


----------



## effigy (Sep 23, 2021)

oh, and if anyone's interested in the full project so far (but the photos are about 8 months behind, changed out plants after the freeze this winter, added 12v lighting, etc):





Home Landscaping - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## NorthernMaverick (Sep 23, 2021)

Glad to hear you got it down.


----------



## sand sock (Oct 18, 2021)

glad you got it down safely. glad you found a way to do a work around on our issue. why not make a shallower open face cut above the mistake. then set your xtra wedges above the bad face cut. double wedge it and jack it up and away from the structure. then focus on leaving and using your hinge wood. to redirect the fell? 

i'm not a arborist but just like dropping trees and watching good saws run great. i'm only half as good as everyone else says they are and a 1/4 as good as my gpa was.


----------

